# 96910/Photochemotherapy/Light Box



## nkrush12 (Dec 16, 2014)

I am stuck trying to find a printed definitive article regarding what to bill if *patients apply tar or petrolatum at home*. 

My dermatologist insists that since the CPT description is "Photochemotherapy; tar and ultraviolet B (Goeckerman treatment) or petrolatum and ultraviolet B" that any use of tar/petrolatum (regardless of who applies and when/where it is applied) that we can bill *96910*

I did find an old article in AAD Derm Coding Consult Spring 2009 but it only references the application (not the who, when or where)

Also, if our clinic gives the patient petrolatum from our office to bring home - would that qualify for 96910?

Thanks for all your thoughts and responses!


----------



## leeannatk (Dec 19, 2014)

if your doc or office staff is not applying it and it's being done by the patient at home i don't see how this code would be appropriate. it looks like the more appropriate code for patient application is 96900. IF you're providing the product to the patient to apply at home you may be able to bill directly for the product, if its a payable code.
http://medicalcodingnews.org/phototherapy-96900-or-96910-check-out-these-faqs-to-narrow-down-on-correct-option/

Lee Ann


----------



## CatchTheWind (Jan 6, 2015)

Your staff must apply the material in order to bill 96910.  if the patient applies it themselves, you have to bill 96900.  

There was a recent thread about this.  See https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=70466&highlight=light


----------

